# Islander 32



## Captn Scotty (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello everyone! Been working on the water most of my life, and now my wife and I invested in a new adventure, a 1977 Islander 32. It was a deal that we couldn't refuse and are looking forward to investigating Desolation Sound near our home on Vancouver Island. After looking at tons of sites on Islander mkII's I'm more confused than ever! Between Yachtcraft, Tradwind, Iona and Islander I don't know which type of hull I own? Don't get me wrong I like what I have, just curious. I've seen different hull shapes as well as cabin work. I've only owned this boat for a month and can tell it will be my new obsession. We don't have a lot of sailboat experience, and that is going to be half the fun! I posted a couple of pictures(I think?)can anyone tell who made it?


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome. No, I can't identify that boat. But you can find the hull# on your registration, title, or on the boat. It will contain a manufacturer's code, probably the first few letters. Try internet searches or even the USCG Document Center for the codes.


----------



## Captn Scotty (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Wandering Star! I have those numbers, so will give it a whirl...Happy Trails!


----------

